# Techniques - Open Discussion



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi to all!

With some of the latest discussions on 
Tapi-Tapi and how Modern Arnis has grown, I would
like to ask the following question(s)?

The Professor taught Blocks with a brace, but
if you perform the block with out a brace this
leaves your live hand available to perform other
actions.  I have been told that the 'brace'
is a block that came about from people who had
not learned how to block without a brace properly.
(* Please, this is not an attack on this technique
please continue to read *) 

Given that the level of expertise has risen, does 
this mean that Blocks with a brace are not to be 
taught any more?

Or should they be taught as techniques for 
beginners?

Or should they be taught to preserve what the 
Professor had taught (at one time)?



Once again, I am just curious, and trying to
get the opinions of those who live and breath
and even lurk on this forum. :rofl: 


Thank You
:drinkbeer:

Rich Parsons


----------



## bloodwood (Apr 21, 2002)

I think it depends on what you want to do. I use 4 blocks for #1+2 strikes. If you want to stop a full swing strike and then move in for lock trap or disarm the brace is good. This is also a more long range block. As you move in for a closer block you move in on the arm first by striking-blocking at the hand and closer in at the upper forearm or elbow. If I want to go outside I use a cut block which sets up the abanico nicely. I don't think it's wise to drop any technique from your bag of tricks. They all work depending on the situation.


----------



## Tapps (Apr 21, 2002)

"If you want to stop a full swing strike and then move in for lock trap or disarm the brace is good."

I disagree. The reason we stopped doing the brace block 
is becuse when you try to stop a swing at full power it really really hurts your hand.

We try to keep the hand just behind the stick to make the locking transition you spoke of.

I'm not saying you can't make it work but I found problems with it when we uped the energy level.


----------

